# Software > Wi-Fi progs >  Βοήθεια για στήσιμο δικτύου

## nikolios

Γεια σας παιδια.
Θελω βοηθεια για κατι αν μπορει καποιος να βοηθησει.
χρειαζομαι καποιο προγραμμα για διαχειριση ασυρματου δικτυου.
Κατεβασα το firstspot το οποιο ειναι φοβερο κανει διαχειριση dhcp αυτοματα εχει πολυ ομορφο και ευκολο authentication αλλα ειναι trial εκδοση ************ 

Θελω ενα προγραμμα να κανει την ιδια δουλεια δηλαδη να εχει dhcp να κανει auth. και οτι αλλο καλο ευσπροδεκτο.
Για windows xp το θελω...
Βοηθεια ρε παιδια...
θεμα ζωης και θανατου!!!!!!

*Επεξεργάστηκε από fon_hussan (01/11/2007,20:53):
Επίμαχες ερωτήσεις/προβλήματα του χρήστη τροποποιήθηκαν μέσα στο πόστ...*

----------


## sotiris

Aμα δεν βρεις κατι αλλο...απλα αγορασε αυτο που βρηκες και σου αρεσει.

----------


## nikolios

εχει 1000 ευρω ρε συ και ειναι για πτυχιακη...δεν θα το κρατησω εγω!

----------


## Vigor

Οι σπουδές πάντα θέλουν θυσίες.

----------


## dti

> εχει 1000 ευρω ρε συ και ειναι για πτυχιακη...δεν θα το κρατησω εγω!


Πάρε μια άδεια mikrotik (κάπου 45-50 ευρώ) και θα κάνεις περίπου το ίδιο με το firstspot.

----------


## Vigor

Προς γνώση και συμμόρφωση, ώστε να μην βρεθεί εκ των υστέρων κάποιος φίλος και πεί "γιατί διαγράφηκε το post μου?":




> *Νομικά ζητήματα* 
> 
> Οι συμμετέχοντες στο forum του AWMN συμφωνούν να μην τοποθετούν δυσφημιστικό, προσβλητικό ή υλικό οποιουδήποτε άλλου είδους που μπορεί να παραβιάζει τους νόμους του Ελληνικού Κράτους. Ιδίως, απαγορεύονται αυστηρά: 
> 
> α) Η ανάρτηση, δημοσίευση, και αναφορά συνδέσμων προς παράνομο λογισμικό ή μεθόδους εξουδετέρωσης της προστασίας λογισμικού (serial number, key generator, crack κλπ) καθώς επίσης και κάθε άλλου περιεχομένου (εικόνες, μουσικά κομμάτια κοκ) υλικού που παραβιάζει δικαιώματα πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας. 
> 
> β) Αγγελίες ή προσφορές για διάθεση απαγορευμένων από την ισχύουσα νομοθεσία αγαθών. Σε αυτά περιλαμβάνονται προϊόντα που θίγουν τους νόμους περί πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας όπως ταινίες και ηχογραφημένες εκτελέσεις μουσικών κομματιών. 
> 
> γ) Η ανάρτηση, δημοσίευση, και αναφορά συνδέσμων προς υλικό που είναι παράνομο, επιβλαβές, απειλητικό, προσβλητικό, επιζήμιο, δυσφημιστικό, χυδαίο, βίαιο, υβριστικό, ρατσιστικό ή με άλλον τρόπο αποδοκιμαστέο, παραβιάζει την προσωπικότητα και τα προσωπικά δεδομένα άλλων, προκαλεί συναισθήματα μίσους, ή/ και οποιοδήποτε άλλο συνιστάμενο ποινικό αδίκημα.

----------


## mojiro

ρε παιδια γιατι παει συνεχεια το μιαλο σας εκει ???

α) μπορεις να ζητησεις κονδυλι μεσω του καθηγητη σου για το προγραμμα.
β) μπορεις να του ζητησεις να μεσολαβησει στην εταιρια και να της πει οτι ειναι
για εκπαιδευτικο/πανεπιστημιακο/μη κερδοσκοπικο σκοπο και να το παρετε δωρεαν.
γ) να κανεις ερευνα να βρεις κατι αλλο ελευθερο.

εχω αξιοποιησει τις παραπανω περιπτωσεις μεσω πτυχιακης.

συγγνωμη δηλαδη αν σου εβαζαν να αναλησεις το 2,4 φασμα τι θα εκανες?
θα αγοραζες φασματογραφο ? η θα τον εκλεβες ? μαλλον θα ζηταγες να
σου αγορασει η σχολη.

----------


## JB172

@nikosandreadakis εχεις διαβάσει τους όρους του forum πριν γραφτείς? Αν όχι, κακώς γράφτηκες.
Διάβασε παραπάνω το post του Vigor.

Ελα βρε mods. Φάτε το..... Ελεος  ::

----------


## fon_hussan

Οσόν αφορά στους υπόλοιπους χρήστες -- δηλαδή τους εξής: 

*nikosandreadakis και titanas*

και τις επίμαχες απαντήσεις τους, διασπάστηκαν από το αρχικό θέμα, πήγαν στον κάδο ανακύκλωσης όπου και κλειδώθηκαν....

Το θέμα ξαζαντωντάνεψε με απάντηση του 1ου που παραίβενε τους όρους χρήσης του φόρουμ και 2 απαντήσεις που βρίσκονταν στην ίδια 'φιλοσοφία' ανακυκλώθηκαν.*

Παρακαλώ σεβαστείτε τους κανόνες (που προεαναφέρθηκαν) και είδατε κατά την εγγραφή σας στο φόρουμ!!!!*




> ΟΡΟΙ ΧΡΗΣΗΣ - ΑΠΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ ΕΥΘΥΝΗΣ
> Νομικά ζητήματα

----------


## JB172

@fon_hussan
Φάε και το δικό μου (συμπεριλαμβανομένου και αυτού) διότι δεν βγάζει νόημα τώρα  ::

----------


## john70

Καλημέρα !!!

το πόστ που κράζετε .... είναι απο το 2006 !!!!  ::

----------


## fon_hussan

Ναι αλλά κάποιος τα ανακάλυψε σήμερα (απάντησε δηλαδή ο nikosandreadakis) και τα έφερε στο φώς για αυτό και ο χαμός κτλ....!!!

Να αποσύρω τα τελευταία 3-4 να βγαίνει και νόημα τουλάχιστον?

----------


## JB172

yeap

----------


## nikosandreadakis

> @nikosandreadakis εχεις διαβάσει τους όρους του forum πριν γραφτείς? Αν όχι, κακώς γράφτηκες.
> Διάβασε παραπάνω το post του Vigor.
> 
> Ελα βρε mods. Φάτε το..... Ελεος


Εντάξει μην κάνεις και έστει τώρα γράφτηκα δεν μπορώ να τα ξέρω και όλα για αυτό και ρωτάμε.Και με wi-fi αρχησα να αχολομε απο φέτος που πήρα το νέο pc το πάλιο τουτε lan γραμη δεν είχε.

----------


## ice

απλα ειναι το κλασικο οτι το θελουμε και καλα για πτυχιακη και αλλα τετοιες χαζες δικαιολογιες

----------


## JB172

@nikosandreadakis 

Δεν σε έκραξα για τις ερωτήσεις σου σε άλλα threads.
Καλά κάνεις και ρωτάς.

Σε αυτό το thread όμως δεν έκανες ερώτηση.
Πόσταρες κάτι που δεν επιτρέπεται από τους ισχύοντες (σήμερα) όρους χρήσης του forum.
Γι' αυτό έγραψα ότι έγραψα.

Καλωσήρθες!  ::

----------


## nikosandreadakis

JB172

Καλά με το δήκιο σου μου το είπες απλά εγω είχα ακούσει απο ένα γνοστο που ασχολήτε με το awmn ότι είναι παράνομο

----------


## JB172

> JB172
> 
> Καλά με το δήκιο σου μου το είπες απλά εγω είχα ακούσει απο ένα γνοστο που ασχολήτε με το awmn ότι είναι παράνομο


Αρα ο γνωστός σου που ασχολείται με το awmn είναι παράνομος κατά τα λεγόμενά του, αν έχει κόμβο που εμπέμπει/λαμβάνει στο φάσμα των 5Ghz!  ::   ::  
Ελπίζω να διάβασες το ΦΕΚ 739 στο άλλο thread. Δώστο και στον γνωστό σου να το διαβάσει, για να δει τι ισχύει.  ::  

Εχω ένα γνωστό που πριν ασχοληθεί με το awmn είχε μαλλιά.
Με όσα έχει δει μέχρι σήμερα του επέσαν όλα. χεχε.  ::   ::   :: 

Hint.
Μην γράφετε ότι σας ταίζουν. Ερευνήστε το πρώτα.

----------


## nikosandreadakis

JB172 Μην γράφετε ότι σας ταίζουν. Ερευνήστε το πρώτα.[/quote]

Σωστός!!  ::

----------

